# Whizzer Crankshaft End Spacer



## Henryford2 (Mar 13, 2020)

Is the crankshaft end space set on a roller crank any differently than the standard bearing crank?


----------



## Lynchwrench (Mar 15, 2020)

YUPPIE!


----------



## Henryford2 (Mar 16, 2020)

Care to share on how it's different? Thanks


----------



## whizzer1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Crankshaft end spacer IS the same for either type crankshaft, be sure to check endplay if you are changing crankshaft and use the appropriate spacer thickness . John


----------



## Henryford2 (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks, I wasn't very clear in my original post. My intent was to ask if "setting" the endplay is done differently for a roller crank than the standard crank. If I understand you correctly it the same method using the same spacers. Thanks again


----------

